# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Slijm in keel

## rud

Reeds een paar maanden heb ik enorme last van slijm in mijn keel
Ik rook niet, drink geen melk, eet bijna geen kaasproducten en fluimicil 
helpt niet Ben reeds herhaalde keren naar dokter geweest 
Veel water drinken is het enige dat hij me aanraad en fluimicil nemen om de slijmen te verdunnen Zonder resultaat
Heb ook geen allergie Sinussen zijn in orde Heb steeds het gevoel dat ik ga 
stikken en doe niet anders als hoesten, dag en nacht Je ziet de slijmen hangen
maar krijg ze gewoon niet weg Kleven vast in mijn keel 
Ben ten einde raad Kan met zo iets niet 'leren leven' onmogelijk
Kan iemand me helpen ?

----------


## Siri1966

Hoi rud,

Het valt mij op,dat vrij veel mensen er momenteel last van hebben [zelfs mijn levens-partner].
Vooral deze zomer.....nu denk ik aan luchtvervuiling en smog.

Als het koeler is,heb jij er dan nog steeds last van ??

Of...[wie weet]..heb jij wel eens last van jouw maag ??
Dan zou een zuur-remmer [van de huisarts] kunnen helpen.

Mijn levens-partner>>stembanden in keel sluiten niet goed>>daardoor ook taai slijm.
Misschien kan je daar naar laten kijken [bij de k.n.o. arts] ...niet bij de huisarts!!

Ik probeer met jou mee te denken.
Dus het wil niet zeggen,dat het bovenstaande op jou van toepassing is.

Sterkte rud,en ik hoop nog van jou te ''horen''.

Groetjes van Siri.

----------


## rud

dank je wel voor je reactie Siri 1966
Zijn idd reeds bij een k.n.o. arts geweest maar hebben geen resultaat 
Volgens hem is alles normaal Begrijp het niet Hij zegt hetzelfste van de huisarts
veel water drinken en fluimicil nemen Warm of koud weer geeft niet echt veel
verschil Met de maag zijn ook geen problemen Maar zoals je zegt het is heel taai slijm
en wellicht zit daar de oorzaak Als die slijmen dunner en vloeibaarder zijn zullen die 
waarschijnlijk minder last veroorzaken maar hoe krijg je die zo als fluimicil en veel water drinken (3l daags) niet helpt Niet simpel hé 
Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Probeer je 'drinken' eens te verminderen naar 1,5 tot max 2liter per dag ... teveel drinken kan nl ook problemen geven (gevaarlijke zelfs!).

Thee met honing kan verlichting geven??
Ik heb hetzelfde probleem (al jaren) en zoals Sirri zegt; problemen aan het ademhalingsstelsel 'heersen' momenteel ...
Ik schrijf het toe aan m'n chronische sinnusitis/rhinnitis, maar lees zeer geinteresseerd mee ... die slijmen zijn idd taai en knap vervelend!!!

Heb je als een 'second opinion' gevraagd aan een andere KNO-arts??

Fluimucil heb ik zelf nog nooit geprobeerd ... maar door jouw verhaal herinner ik me dat ik hier nog *Acetylcysteïne Sandoz* bruistabletten heb liggen (toen een oma van me overleed, kreeg ik een paar dingen terug van de apotheekster toen ik haar medicatie daar binnenbracht > zij zei me dat ik dat zelf nog kon gebruiken ivm die chronische luchtweginfecties  :Wink: .
Ik ga 's kijken of dit hetzelfde is als Fluimucil en ga het meteen 's uitproberen ... dus ; Merci Rud!!

Wens je heel veel sterkte!!
Hopelijk kunnen we hier nog tips delen en hopelijk van nog meer leden dan enkel jij,Sirri en ik; kan ons enkel maar helpen hé  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

:Wink: ,

Fluimucil is idd hetzelfde...
Acetylcysteïne is verkrijgbaar zonder recept onder de namen;
-Bisolbruis,
-Fluimicil en Fluimucil
-merkloze Acetylcysteïne  :Wink: 

Aangeraden wordt om dit medicijn s'morgens in te nemen zodat men overdag slijm kan ophoesten; als men het s'avonds neemt kan men last krijgen/houden van nachtelijk hoesten.
Neem jij die Flumicil s'morgens of s'avonds??

Verder heb ik een aantal mogelijke oorzaken gevonden;
-Zit er eventueel nog iets van een (vroegere) infectie in je lichaam??
-Heb je last van allergieën? Nee dus lees ik in je eerste post ...
-Ben je onderzocht op oa: COPD,astma,cystische fibrose??
-Is taaislijmziekte uitgesloten bij je??

Heb je uitgebreide testen gehad bij je dokter en KNO-arts??
Anders lijkt het me verstandig dit alsnog aan te vragen ... want helaas nemen niet alle artsen voldoende tijd voor hun patiënten om ze grondig te onderzoeken!!

----------


## rud

Hey Agnes

Eveneens bedankt voor je reactie Het doet wel deugd te ondervinden
dat er mensen zijn die mijn situatie begrijpen en me graag willen helpen 
Ik neem idd de fluimicil smorgens en eentje smiddags opdat de dokter dit zo voorgeschreven heeft De testen op allergieën zijn ook gedaan en
alles was negatief De longen zijn ook perfect in orde (rook niet)en van het cystische fibrose syndroom is er ook zeker geen sprake In de familie zijn ook geen gevallen bekend die maar iets met mijn probleem te maken hebben, 
dus ra ra ra van waar kom ik daarmee en hoe geraak ik er van af 
Heb wel regelmatig keelontstekingen vroeger nu minder Zou daar de reden
kunnen liggen : :Confused: 
Ben wel van plan eerstdaags een tweede arts kno te raadplegen in de hoop
een oplossing te vinden 
Hou jullie zeker op de hoogte
Groetjes :Wink:

----------


## rud

Was nog vergeten : wat die taaislijmziekte betreft Daar heb ik nog niets van
gehoord Ga er zeker naar vragen 
Bedankt alvast

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan!!

Let trouwens goed op met die keelontstekingen....
Heel frapant dat je die hebt; ik heb zelf nl door een zoveelste (verwaarloosde) keelontsteking CVS opgedaan > niet blij mee!!
Ik gind altijd trouw om een kuurtje tegen de keelontsteking bij de dokter.. maar na een tijdje (drukke baan,druk leven) dacht ik; ppff,weeral keelontsteking; ach het zal vanzelf ook wel overgaan ... was ik maar gewoon om m'n kuurtjes geweest !!

Hou ons op de hoogte!
Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Keelontstekingen zijn ook 'infecties' hé...
En een infectie kan dat taaie slijm veroorzaken ...
Mss idd in dat verband 's zoeken en vragen!!

----------


## Hella

Volgens mij heb ik zelfs chronische keelontsteking Agnes, want de symptomen passen er precies bij. Je krijgt er ook teveel slijm van in je keel, en door het schrapen blijf je de irritatie houden :Frown: 

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Denised

slijm in keel,
eerst een voorgeschiedenis; op 28jarige leeftijd amandelen weggenomen, op 32 jarige leeftijd operatie sinusitis en nu onlangs gal weggenomen, dat is goed gelukt, doch sindsdien heb ik geen eetlust meer, ben al 4 kg vermagerd op 4 maanden tijd, doch wat mij nu bezig houdt is die prik in mijn keel (rechterkant waar de operaties plaats hadden. En 's morgens taai slijm in mijn keel wat echter overgaat als ik opsta. Misschien lig ik te snurken, maar die prik in mijn keel is al 5 j. bezig en de dokter vindt niets. Moet ik mij nu ongerust maken of moet ik naar een KNO arts ? Kan er mij iemand raad geven ? Bedankt alvast?. Denised

----------


## Sefi

Ik weet niet of iemand hier iets aan heeft, maar ik heb gemerkt dat ik slijm in mijn keel krijg als mijn nek en schouders vast zitten. Ik heb dit voorgelegd bij mijn fysio en als hij mijn spieren behandeld heeft en daarna dan ontspannen zijn dan heb ik geen last van slijm.
Misschien kunnen de mensen met slijm ook eens hiernaar kijken of er bij hun ook een verband is.
Daarnaast ga ik ook altijd snurken als mijn nek en schouders vast zitten. Dus het heeft duidelijk invloed op de keel.

----------


## Agnes574

Volledig herkenbaar Sefi ... merci!!

----------


## Hella

Ik kom net van de fysio af en zal dit volgende week ook dan voorleggen. Ik zal heel dankbaar zijn als dit inderdaad gaat helpen.

----------


## Sefi

Vanmorgen weer naar de chiropractor geweest om mijn nekwervels recht te zetten en ik ben het slijm gelijk weer kwijt. Gisteren bij de fysio geweest. Deze combi werkt voor mij heel goed.

----------


## Denised

Nooit gedacht dat het misschien aan mijn nekwervels kan liggen. Ik heb ook al heel lang last van mijn nek, schouder,soms zit hij vast en moet ik dan ook naar de fysio om dat los te maken en het is allemaal langs dezelfde kant. Goed dat ik dat nu weet, maar ik stel het altijd maar uit om naar de dokter te gaan omdat hij misschien een verkeerde diagnose zal geven en dan begint het met onderzoeken, foto's en weet ik veel en daar zie ik tegenop. Nu kan ik misschien een gerichter antwoord geven. Bedankt alvast
Denised

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het nu met mijn lotgenoten??

Ikzelf heb momenteel weer enorm veel taai slijm en hoor langs links voor 85% niets meer!

----------


## Agnes574

Update;

Voor 't slijm moet ik neus spoelen met fysologisch water , daarna neusspray (Flixonase of Nasonex) en 2x daags een bruistablet om de slijmen op te lossen ... helpt redelijk, maar niet perfect!

Qua gehoor... huisarts heeft verkeerde diagnose gesteld > hij scheepte me af met een 'verkoudheid' terwijl ik duidelijk heb aangegeven dat ik niet verkouden was...
Gevolg; bij de KNO-arts geweest (al 3x) en blijvende gehoorschade links!
Merci huisarts van niets!!! Grrr

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik weet niet of iemand hier iets aan heeft, maar ik heb gemerkt dat ik slijm in mijn keel krijg als mijn nek en schouders vast zitten. Ik heb dit voorgelegd bij mijn fysio en als hij mijn spieren behandeld heeft en daarna dan ontspannen zijn dan heb ik geen last van slijm.
> Misschien kunnen de mensen met slijm ook eens hiernaar kijken of er bij hun ook een verband is.
> Daarnaast ga ik ook altijd snurken als mijn nek en schouders vast zitten. Dus het heeft duidelijk invloed op de keel.


Ik herken dit ... Dank je Sefi!!
Xx Ag

----------


## MissMolly

Ik word er momenteel ook weer gek van.
Dacht eerst dat het een reactie was op stoppen met neusdruppels, maar daar moet ik inmiddels al manden volledig van 'afgekickt' zijn

----------


## Hella

Ik ben zelfs geopereerd afgelopen 14 juni, en toen is het restant van mijn linkertonsil weggehaald (vergelijkbaar met een amandeloperatie volwassenen). Maar wat heb ik sindsdien een ellende met proppen slijm  :EEK!: 

Ik bleek van de vele antibioticakuren een stevige gistinfectie in de keel te hebben en kreeg daarvoor fluconazol sandoz 50 mg 2 x daags voor 14 dagen voorgeschreven. Daarnaast moest ik maagtabletten gaan slikken en die slik ik nu nog.

Ben alleen van de 2x20 teruggegaan naar 1 x 20 mg want ik werd gek van de (waterslijmen). Helaas nog steeds wel die vreselijk grote proppen taai ondoorzichtig plakslijm die je ook echt in je keel ziet zitten en ze plakken aan alle kanten in je keel vast. Vooral 's nachts en 's morgens is het ergste, maar je slikt er steeds tegenaan over de gehele dag heen.

Opmerking: Na de tonsiloperatie is wel de linkerkant van mijn gehemelte gezakt en daarvoor moet ik nu dagelijks ballonnen opblazen. De slijmen worden echter niet minder. Sterker nog: na de operatie zijn ze verviervoudigd *huilt*.

----------


## gossie

En nu dan? Je bent nog niet verlost van je probleem, al hoe je wel bent geopereerd.! 
Een vrAAG , SORRY MAAR IK KAN DE VRAAG NIET STELLEN, HOPELIJK BEN JE WEL SNEL VERLOST VAN SLIJM IN DE KEEL

----------


## Hella

Wat bedoel je met een vraag, maar je kan de vraag niet stellen Gossie?!?!

----------


## afra1213

Slijm kan oor veroorzaakt worden door het storen van de maag, door de zenuwen

----------


## gossie

@Afra1213,
Ik vind het zo jammer dat je reageert op iemand met een post van 5mnd geleden.!!! :Frown:

----------


## Flogiston

Ik vind het veel jammerder dat hij een heel simplistische visie heeft op de mens. Dat zie je in al zijn posts. Terwijl de mens in werkelijkheid zo'n wonderbaarlijk complex geheel is, dat we er nog maar weinig van begrijpen.

----------


## Hella

Ik vind het niet jammer dat Afra nu nog eens reageert, want ik ben blij dat er iemand is die in ieder geval nog een mening heeft en geeft. Ik heb inderdaad maagproblemen dus het zou heel goed kunnen zijn dat het daar vandaan komt

Dank je wel Afra.

groetjes, Hella

----------


## afra1213

Graag gedaan,

Ik kon 5 maanden geleden niet reageren, omdat ik niet eens 
wist van het bestaan van deze site. 
Daarnaast geef ik altijd een algemeen beeld 
van iets waar in vermoed wat de oorzaak kan zijn. 
Dit is altijd gebaseerd op een ervaring uit het verleden.
Zonder specifiek naar iemand te kijken is het niet 
mogelijk exact te vertellen wat een oorzaak is.

----------


## Mimich

Hi,
Ik reageer ook maanden later... 

Ook ik heb last van slijmen. Het ergste voor mij is dat ik er erg hees van word, nog erger is dat ik zing en mijn stem een gedaanteverwisseling door de slijmen krijgt. Ik heb dan een stem van een zware roker en kan niet meer hoog en er kan dan ook een toon uitkomen die ik niet heb gewild. Slijmen die op de stembanden rusten, welja, de controle heb je er dan ook niet meer over ! 

Wat ik nu reeds meegemaakt heb, is dat de slijmen plots zwaar worden aangemaakt en die komen in mijn mond terecht. Die moet ik dan uitspuwen want het is gewoon teveel. Het is als een waterval, het stopt niet. Heb ik het uitgespuugd, is m'n mond wederom vol ! Kan enkel beeindigd worden door antibiotica en dergelijke. 

Ook ben ik er 's nachts eens wakker geworden ben omdat ik niet meer kon ademenen, slijmen in m'n keel blokkeerde alles. Ik begon reeds weg te draaien zeg maar. Maar door m'n neus kon ik nog gelukkig wel wat ademen en alles was weer goed gekomen. Heb wel een half uur zwaar moeten hoesten. 

Ben reeds bij N-O-K en longspecialst geweest, alsook foto's laten nemen. Bij alle drie is alles in orde. Mijn huisarts zegt nu dat wij slijmvakjes hebben in de luchtpijp, 1 per 7 vakjes. En bij een zware roker of een zware bronchite kunnen de andere vakjes beschadigd worden en zo een slijmvakje worden. Dan zijn er 1 slijmvakje per 3 à 4 vakjes en dat is dan teveel. 
Ik weet niet goed wat hier van te denken ! Ik ben zelfs geen roker !

Ik ga eens onderzoeken over wat Sefi vertelt met het vastzitten van de schouders en nek. Vermits onze hele lichaam met elkaar verbonden is en het één een invloed heeft op het andere... denk aan acapunctuur. Zeker het proberen waard !

Bye.

----------


## BrigittevanBijnen

Ik heb 6 jaar lang heel veel last van slijm gehad, het begon met eind van de middag, later bijna dag en nacht. 's Nachts met open mond slapen en soms zat het zo vast, dat ik het niet eens los kon snuiten. Mijn reuk was vrijwel weg, evenals mijn reuk.

Ook ik zit sinds een tijdje op een zangkoor en had vooral daar erg last met mijn stem, die regelmatig oversloeg. Ook vaak hees, waarschijnlijk door het vele schrapen van mijn keel.

Via de huisarts allerlei middeltjes gehad, maar niets dat hielp. Bio-resonantie therapie hielp niet, uiteindelijk bij een accupuncturist terecht gekomen, na 5 sessie's nog steeds geen resultaat en ik wilde ermee stoppen, maar hij vroeg me nog 1 week door te gaan, hij behandelde me met kruiden, die op mijn rug geplakt werden, die moesten 3 uur blijven zitten, dit was om mijn afweer tegen allergien te verhogen en hij vroeg mij 1 week lang geen melkproducten en suiker te gebruiken. 2 Dagen later had ik nergens last meer van!

Voor het eerst in jaren ruik ik alles weer, snotter niet meer de hele dag door, slaap beter en voel me veel energieker. Ook mijn smaak is ongelooflijk! Alles smaakt lekker!

Wel heb ik de afgelopen dagen weer wat last van slijmvorming, daardoor kwam ik op de gedachte eens te kijken wat er op internet over te vinden is en tot mijn verbazing kom ik tegen dat het ook met je nek te maken kan hebben. Ik heb de afgelopen weken steeds een knak in mijn nek met het draaien van mijn hoofd en ook mijn nekspieren hebben de afgelopen week behoorlijk vast gezeten, dus goed mogelijk, dat dit ook van invloed is.
Misschien toch ook eens een chiropractor opzoeken.

Groetjes,

Brigitte

----------


## Hella

Hoi Brigitte,

dank je wel voor deze reactie. ik heb ook nog steeds last van veel plakken "plaksel" in mijn keel en met name 's nachts en 's morgensvroeg is dat een drama. Krijg het gewoon neit normaal weg, maar loop dan 's nachts op een stukje bevroren brood te kauwen en als ik dat doorslik gaat er meestal wat slijm mee naar beneden. Dat van je nek ga ik ook eens opzoeken op internet.

Nogmaals thnx.....

Groetjes, Hella

----------

